# realistic water



## full maxx (Nov 8, 2009)

can the woodland scenics realistic water be used for more than an 1/8 in depth as long as it is allowed to dry in between layers...maybe a half inch total


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

According to all the articles I've read, yes, you should be able to get the depth you want, as long as you let it cure between pourings


----------



## Too-Many-Hobbies (Mar 25, 2010)

Full max, realistic waters job is to give the illusion of having water, not to substitute for it, I think I know what you mean with the half inch depth, but you only really need the 1/8 depth because you only need the small film on top, it makes it look like the pond is much deeper, instead of blowing 30 bucks of realistic water on a lake you can just poor a film and make waves or something so you cant see the bottom, and even if you can it will still be ok.

You have to add the layers on, one at a time anyways, so try adding the 1/8 and see if your happy, if not continue to layer untill you are!

Good luck and have fun!!!


----------



## aionta (Apr 9, 2010)

So it sounds like if you wanted a still/calm pond or lake you would first paint the 
lake bottom to look realistic by paing the deeper areas darker and the shallows lighter colors, then add the 'realistic water'

Sounds like fun!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Aionta,

Exactly. It's all about creating the illusion of water, rather than trying to miniaturize water by creating scale depth and so on.


----------



## full maxx (Nov 8, 2009)

not trying to make it that deep I just think it would look better...see my thread "the little mountain" for pictures of how it looks after all the first bottle of realistic water leaked out


----------



## Simplexbike123 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi all. New to this forum as of today. Referred here by Old Bob.

Anyway, I will admit my lack of scenery knowledge right off by asking--what is realistic water? I hopefully will be setting up some HO by late Spring/early Summer.

That 'Realistic Water' sounds like something I could also use on my huge Christmas village.

Jack


----------



## full maxx (Nov 8, 2009)

Realistic water is made by Woodland Scenics and you make a water area ad use it to simulate real water...it comes in liquid form but dries clear and hard so you have a pond or in my case a lake...its really cool but kinda expensive if you area is big...here are a pic of mine ... not done tey and this is after most of it leaked on the floor


----------



## full maxx (Nov 8, 2009)

hopefully this will be the last pour...the first leaked and the second, I used a fan to help "dry" but I think that made it evaporate so now it will dry on its own


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice! I think I see some fish jumpin' in there! Hills are looking good, too!

TJ


----------



## full maxx (Nov 8, 2009)

needs more ground cover but I think its not bad...planted a few trees a little bit ago...those pics are still wet just poured it an hour ago


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

That stuff is milky when wet, huh? It'll be interesting to compare it to the soon-to-be dry picture.

Did you consider painting the hills green before sprinkling/glueing on the grass? Just curious.

Thanks for the updates!

TJ


----------



## full maxx (Nov 8, 2009)

no never thought of painting it ... the water will dry clear but it appears this morning that it is disappearing almost like its leaking but I can't find a leak...maybe one more bottle


----------



## full maxx (Nov 8, 2009)

here are two from this morning with trees, boy the white really shows up ...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Call it Lake Volcano.:thumbsup:

With the dark circle in the middle it looks like an old crater from a long ago volcano that blew.

Add some rocks around the land, left over from the eruption. 

At the bottom of your lake you all ready have what looks like where the lava once flowed out molded in your hill.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

That's what I was thinking...Maxx's Hole. Looks great!


----------



## full maxx (Nov 8, 2009)

you guys are a riot...the spot in the middle will disappear as it is a little bottle of realistic water I poured on out of impatience...but the water keeps disappearing , where is it going...minimal shrinkage, yeah right. It should be sealed from the 2 previous bottles and the flex paste...1 more then thats it,no more


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Too bad....I had hopes of seeing the Loch Maxx Monster!


----------



## full maxx (Nov 8, 2009)

hey this is an American train...just because my name is Scott don't mean I'm from that part of the world lol...oh wait you aid loch MAXX monster hahaha


----------



## full maxx (Nov 8, 2009)

thanks I needed a laugh


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey FullMax,

You don't live in an apartment building by any chance, do you? I wonder if there's some guy three floors down who's been lookiig at his sofa thinking, "Now that's strange ... where did that big blue icky stain come from?"

One never knows ... one never knows!

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

....or a teenager who's mom is about to kill him for ruining the couch while watching those movies. *L*


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

full maxx said:


> thanks I needed a laugh


 We aim to please on MTF.


----------



## Simplexbike123 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi all. Maxx, just want to thank you for the comeback on the 'Realistic Water'. Need all the help I can get.

Railroading scenery has vastly changed since I was a kid and used plaster with screen, rocks; and sawdust for mountains. 

Jack


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Funny ... I read recently that Lionel used to actually sell bags of green sawdust! <=== Seriously!


----------



## full maxx (Nov 8, 2009)

stop ... you guys are killing me


----------



## full maxx (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey simplex...wait till you get into DCC, its a blast


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Funny ... I read recently that Lionel used to actually sell bags of green sawdust! <=== Seriously!


I've still got some unprocessed sawdust in the basement, if you want it. I sell it under the brand name "2 x 4", and it's only $20 per linear foot, with free shipping!


----------



## full maxx (Nov 8, 2009)

sounds like a great deal (wink wink)


----------



## aionta (Apr 9, 2010)

full_maxx did you ever figure out the mystery? Where did the water go ?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

...dear Liza, dear Liza...


----------



## full maxx (Nov 8, 2009)

not unless its evaporating...there is nothing leaking out from anywhere


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Do you have a CAT ?!?!?

(One NEVER knows ... one NEVER knows ...)


----------



## full maxx (Nov 8, 2009)

hahaha no cat inside...even if I did I would not mix cat nip in with it


----------



## Simplexbike123 (Apr 26, 2010)

TJ, as long as it doesn't drip red. Then CSI might be called in.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Maybe it's bleeding into your hills?
How did you line the lake before adding the water?


----------



## Simplexbike123 (Apr 26, 2010)

Reckers, you could gather up a bunch of termites, and turn them loose on your neighbor's fence and foundation. That should keep you in the money for quite a while. Those termites are hard workers. Lots of sawdust. 

You could also dye it and sell miscellaneous colors. I think you are onto something here. 

Jack


----------



## full maxx (Nov 8, 2009)

well the first time it was lined with nothing and it all leaked out so I got some flex paste and painted it and got another water area kit and repainted the lake bed...its not dripping out anywhere... the bottom of the lake bed is one 2X4 piece that is the size of the overall construction, so if it were still running out it would drip out the sides like it did the first time but there are no more drips after 2 more bottles I thought that it would dry and seal anymore exit points but I'm not 100% sure...it is starting to build a little but not what I would like...it is deeper when it has just been poured but its like its just evaporating


----------



## full maxx (Nov 8, 2009)

hey I graduated to brakeman woohoo


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

full maxx said:


> hey I graduated to brakeman woohoo


Excellent! Congrats!


----------



## full maxx (Nov 8, 2009)

I have ordered the last bottle of water for THIS lake not sure there will be another, if so it will be smaller


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

keep us posted on how it goes


----------



## full maxx (Nov 8, 2009)

oh yeah I'm all over it


----------



## Old Bob (Apr 2, 2010)

SimplexBike: welcome to the forum, Jack. I'm relatively new here as well, but am enjoying the fun.


----------



## Too-Many-Hobbies (Mar 25, 2010)

So full max, are you gona try create ripples and waves in your lake? or going with calm water?


----------



## full maxx (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm down with the calm soothing type...


----------



## full maxx (Nov 8, 2009)

debating a cabin near the lake with maybe a pier and a small john boat


----------



## full maxx (Nov 8, 2009)

here are a couple more pics...just need to cover a few white spots and get a few more trees and of course the last bottle of water ... not sure weather to paint or use ground cover on the sides


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

full maxx said:


> not sure weather to paint or use ground cover on the sides



TJ's 2-cent comment ...

Given the steepness of the cliff, I think the majority of the steep section would look nice painted as stone/rock, with perhaps some dabbles of greenery (grass, small bush) tacked on here and there along the ridges.

Overall, layout is looking GREAT!!!

TJ


----------



## full maxx (Nov 8, 2009)

yeah I painted the portals gray so it would look caveish and painting the sides would be easier than trying to throw the ground cover on it and a lot less messy as well...how ever I don't get the dark and lite color of the ground cover unless its where I sprayed the scenic cement a little heavier


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

The dark and liht mottling is a nice effect...reminds me of someplace like the Pacific Northwest. Darker areas have more moisture and denser growth. Very nice.


----------



## full maxx (Nov 8, 2009)

yeah yeah thats what I was shooting for


----------



## full maxx (Nov 8, 2009)

here are 2 from a little different position please note that the bullet train dummy engine is missing...its on the work bench waiting for a decoder to make the lights directional


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

FullMax,

Not to be a pain for asking, but ...

And the extension cord around the wheely-toy around the doorknob does ...???

Seems like something not-so-good waiting to happen.

(Sorry ... as a Dad of two little kids, I can't help chiming in on things like this.)

TJ


----------



## full maxx (Nov 8, 2009)

yeah thats the cord for the light...just moved the toy box shelves tonight and put it there to keep from dragging the light over and breaking it...its down now and little man won't be back here until the weekend of the 14th...but good call


----------



## full maxx (Nov 8, 2009)

its really amazing how much the white shows up with a flash cause you really can't see it with the naked eye


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

FullMaxx,

Thanks for the power cord update ... a "Dad" concerned thing, as I'm sure you'll understand!

I really like your trees ... very realistic. Homemade, or perhaps bought via a specific mfr? Do tell!

TJ


----------



## full maxx (Nov 8, 2009)

all the trees but three are woodland scenic and the three are Bachmann...getting more soon also gonna get greeleys place, cabin...I ain't good enough to "make" my own trees


----------

